# After 2 boys dr THINKS its a girl... Cant handle disappointment if its not..



## Rizzo Rizzie

So i had an ultrasound yesterday at 15w5d and she asked if i wanted to know gender (they do ultrasounds at every appt) so she is looking around and couldnt find anything that looked boy and said it looks like a girl. She couldnt find the three lines though so..maybe its too early and the penis hasnt formed?? Idk what to look for? She said it looks like a girl and i was excited but now Im dreading my 20 week scan because i know the penis will just be there. 

I think i would be more at ease if i could actually see lines that would indicate girl...but it looks like its just too early and the boy parts havent popped out yet :cry: ive thought about booking a private scan before my 20 week one i found a place that says 16 weeks is accurate but idk. I was 15w5d At the scan.


----------



## Willow01

I would say it's a girl hun by the photo, by 16 weeks in the uk they confirm sex and by the stage you are at in my last pregnancy (it was a boy) I had a few extra scans and you could definately tell it was a boy, boys bits have formed by this point in your pregnancy and would be showing by now. This pregnancy I wanted the girl and the sonographer told me it was a girl but I still went for a private scan to confirm it!! I think you have the girl ;)!!x


----------



## Misscalais

Definitely looks girly to me. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl guess for me!!!


----------



## CJHanson

This is my 16 week ultrasound. She is definitely a girl.... By 16 weeks there would be a penis. My first son was confirmed at 17 weeks and my second at 12 weeks. They also confirmed at my 20 week she is on fact a girl.
 



Attached Files:







rps20151101_144935.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rozie_1985

Congrats its a girl, i had my son confirmed at 16 weeks and there would be no chance his bits wouldn't have been there 3 days prior like in your scan. You can see them starting to develop around 12 weeks and its pretty obvious at 14, here in the UK they sex at 16 weeks just to give baby a couple of extra weeks to develop so they are more certain on the gender. i am having a gender scan in Florida this time and they do it from 14 weeks, i will be the same as you now tho 15+4 xx Congrats xxx


----------

